# Elgin Twin fenders



## Scribble (Nov 1, 2017)

Just need some steel Elgin twin fenders, like the ones on this Elgin


----------



## weebob (Nov 1, 2017)

EBAY $200 
*VINTAGE PREWAR ELGIN TWIN BAR BICYCLE FENDER SET FROM 26" *


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Nov 2, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PR...FENDER-SET-FROM-26-X-2-125-TIRES/382265727908


----------



## higgens (Nov 7, 2017)

I have some for a hundred


----------



## Scribble (Dec 14, 2017)

higgens said:


> I have some for a hundred



Shoot me a Pm of them please !


----------

